

Idea: anonymous salary data - jgrahamc

Set up a simple web site where people can enter their job title, location and salary.  Totally anonymous plus all data from the survey is made public.   To get salary data you'd have to give your own salary information.<p>Why is salary data so hard to find?
======
henning
Could people spam it with inflated salaries in hopes of being able to point to
it as an argument for getting a raise? :) ("All the other software engineers
in this city are making $15k more than I am, mang!!")

------
dpapathanasiou
I'd question the accuracy of data gathered that way: people inflate how much
they make.

Allowing people to submit that information anonymously only compounds the
problem.

~~~
Kaizyn
I'd also be concerned about how 'anonymous' the data is. As you all know, they
can tie any submissions back to an IP address or back to meddlesome cookies.

------
bokonist
<http://salaryscout.com/>

~~~
ALee
I was just about to type that one in. Here's the techcrunch coverage-
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/20/salaryscout-simple-
soci...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/20/salaryscout-simple-social-
salary-comparison/)

------
ww
The spam has historically been a problem with this but how about an OCR
capable component where the contributor is able to upload a picture of their
check (not available to the public) thereby becominge 'confirmed'. That might
keep out the riff raff enough to get good results.

------
catalinist
Blog: IT salaries hit the ceiling : (this is for New Zealand)

[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=5&objec...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10468986)

------
udai
check out payscale.com

------
brk
How would this be different than salary.com?

~~~
nextmoveone
Salary.com does not return results for a lot of queries for one.

~~~
brk
What problem are you trying to solve? What is the need for "a lot of queries"?

Just curious. This seems like a good(ish) idea, but also one that is not as
easy as it sounds. There are no ISO standards for titles, so something like
"VP of Business Development" can mean wildly different things from person to
person, or company to company.

You would have to (IMO) do a lot to standardize the input options and verify
the data to make it really useful.

~~~
steveplace
Well instead of job titles, have it based on other parameters. Example:
Degree, College graduated from, years in field, field, area

Then you can do all sorts of fancy stuff (income vs. location; true after-tax
income; ratio of income vs. COLA)

Then you could monetize it quickly by linking to off-site job postings,
creating your own job board, offering banking opportunities.

yep, gonna file that one away in my idea book.

